# Daten nach Format Retten?



## D-Fence (6. Juni 2004)

Hi!

Also ich hab folgendes Problem: 

Der Rechner meines Dads lief mit Windows ME und ner FAT Partition. Irgendwie hat er es hinbekommen, dass der Rechner die Windows-Platte nicht mehr erkannt hat, hatte immer Boot Sektor Probleme. Er bat mich dann WinXP zu installieren. So weit so schlecht. Als ich dann WinXP installieren wollte, meldete WinXP Fehler auf der Platte, ich sollte die Partition löschen und eine NTFS Partition erstellen. Ich hab meinen Vater gefragt und er hat wiederwillig zugestimmt. Dummerweise sind ja nun alle Daten weg, und er bräuchte die ziemlich dringend, er hat es einfach verpennt nen aktuelles Backup zu machen...

FRAGE:

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit noch Daten der kaputten FAT Partition zu retten?


Danke schonmal,

Alex


----------



## gothic ghost (6. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
probiere es mal mit diesem Diskeditor 
Das Zip in einen Ordner entpacken, die PDF-Anleitung für den Editor
ausschneiden und die restlichen Dateien auf eine Diskette kopieren
und mit dieser dann den Rechner booten.
Auf jeden Fall die Anleitung *vorher* lesen.


----------



## D-Fence (9. Juni 2004)

Danke, hab ich leider zu spät gesehen, ich hatte a von FAT auf NTFS formatiert und konnte daher mit GetDataBack for FAT von http://www.runtime.org sehr viel retten!


Gruß,

D-Fence


----------

